# Montana draw deadline



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a reminder for folks who want to hunt Montana this year, the draw deadline is March 15. It's coming up quick!!


----------



## SWMich (Sep 1, 2010)

Most should get a tag this year also
Cant wait!


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

TwoBear is that for both deer and antelope? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Pronghorn apps have to be in by June 1st.


----------



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> TwoBear is that for both deer and antelope?
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


 What Steve said, elk/deer is March 15th. Montana also has a double draw system the requires you to have a license before you get a permit in some units. Not all units, just the limited entry units. What areas are you looking at for pronghorn? I've hunted alot of areas in eastern Montana, I don't guide pronghorn but I may be able to give you some pros/cons or assistance on some areas over there.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

This is my 2009 pronghorn taken in eastern Montana. Not B & C but I was happy with it. Hunt area 700-00 if you're interested. You need to find an outfitter that has a lot of land under his lease if you want a better than average pronghorn. PM me if you need a place to start.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

SWMich said:


> Most should get a tag this year also
> Cant wait!


 
I am optimistic as well, but how do you figure most should get tags? All the gauranteed guys are now in the general draw... I am assuming your logic is based on the $200 increase?


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

How does Montana notify applicantsw of weather or not they successful? and how do you find out what your ALS number is if your a first time applying is this year?


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> I am optimistic as well, but how do you figure most should get tags? All the gauranteed guys are now in the general draw... I am assuming your logic is based on the $200 increase?


I was hoping the increase would scare some applicants over to Colorado too. That was quite a jump in cost. I,ve got 5 guys in my group. I don't know what this does to the odds. I can't beleive the state would turn down over $4500.00 from us to wander around in their hills but who knows.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thumb Hunter said:


> How does Montana notify applicantsw of weather or not they successful? and how do you find out what your ALS number is if your a first time applying is this year?


 
ALS Lookup:
http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/licensedraw/alsNumberLookup.html

You need to check your own draw status:
http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/licensedraw/drawingStatus.html

Usually comes out mid April I believe...


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> ALS Lookup:
> http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/licensedraw/alsNumberLookup.html
> 
> You need to check your own draw status:
> ...


 
Thank you sir!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

My brother lives out there. He talked me into applying for the general elk/deer combo. At $900+, I don't see this as a normal occurance!!:tdo12:


----------



## SWMich (Sep 1, 2010)

Unsuccessful draw this year
Guess I'll unpack my bags and hunt Mich.


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

I drew a tag this year, looking foward to to hunting montana!


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Drew my Deer Combo also for 2011 in Montana


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

I drew! Can't wait to get back out there. I think I'm going to hunt with the Hoyt for the first couple days...


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

TVCJohn said:


> My brother lives out there. He talked me into applying for the general elk/deer combo. At $900+, I don't see this as a normal occurance!!:tdo12:


 
Kinda already knew this......guess it's official now.


2011 GENERAL - BIG GAME COMBO 
*SUCCESSFUL*


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I drew deer combo tag. Now, I have to decide if I want to try and add a pronghorn tag too or just consintrate on getting a nice deer.


----------

